# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Sugerencias >  PDF´s

## Moss

Como ultimamente se me está dando por publicar algunas cosas que me parecen algo interesantes, me ofrezco a mandar en formato Word la que os  interese a alguno; ya que sé que a veces resulta un poco farragoso leer post tan grandes.

Así tendrías la posibilidad de editarlas como vosotros quisiéseis.

Pos ná, a mandar.

----------


## Moss

Como esto empieza a ser un poco locura, os los dejo aquí.

----------


## Moss

Y otros más aquí:

----------


## oskiper

Moss, tus aportes de estos últimos tiempos son geniales, y eso se agradece, habrá posibilidad de publicar algo en el Blog de Magia?

----------


## Moss

Lo que quieras. Si no se daña ninguna propiedad intelectual...pa´lante.

----------


## Moss

> Hay una duda que me corroe, si son documentos de Word, ¿por qué el título del post es _Pdf's_? 
> 
> Después de esta broma, sólo me queda felicitar a *moss* por estos aportes. 
> ¡Ah! y para que no quede sólo en broma, si alguien los quiere en .pdf que me lo diga y yo se lo paso... 
> 
> Un saludo.


Mi ignorancia informática es supina. Que sepas que me estoy dejando las pestañas, que conste. Ahora mismito cambio el título. Pues no puedo...o no sé...¡o yo qué sé!...a tomar por saco...queda así.

Un saludo

----------


## mymy74

Un gran aporte moss. Se agradece el esfuerzo.

Un saludo

----------


## magik mackey

genial el aporte, que sin duda nos sera de gran ayuda

----------


## Chapulín

Grande moss!
Muchas gracias por tu generosidad!

----------


## Moss

> ... si alguien los quiere en .pdf que me lo diga y yo se lo paso...


Sabes que pasa Angel, que en formato .pdf no deja trabajar con el texto. Si no te importa yo los dejo en Word, y tú los pasas a .pdf; así, cada uno hace de su capa un sayo. ¿Ok?

----------


## magicpasion

buen aporte moss!!

----------


## Moss

y este, que se quedaba colgado:

----------


## Flojo

¿¿¡¡¡Con quien tengo que hablar para que se adhiera este post!!!??

----------


## Moss

Bueno, aunque también lo puse en "Teoría" lo voy a dejar aquí, para que quede todo más recogido. 

Espero lo leáis con el mismo cariño que me lo curré. Será el último en una temporadita, creo que estoy un poco machacón.

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

Muy interesante!! cuando tenga un poco mas de tiempor (hay que ver la cantidad de veces que digo eso) los miro como se merecen. Me gusto la circular en la que Tamariz habla de mentalismo, que grande es ese hombre.

----------


## Ritxi

Gracias Moss!! :O16:

----------


## Fran Gomez

Aqui hay material para dar y tomar (y empachar!). Muchas gracias Moss!

PD: Ahora a digerirlo..

----------


## J. Alejandro

Que buen aporte amigo.
Se agradece a gente como tu que colabore en la iniciacion a la magia con esos archivos.
Un Saludo.

----------


## Ogueita

Felicidades Moss un gran aporte.

----------

